# What's wrong with my wax?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

what kind/brand of wax are you using?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

To me that doesn't look like wear. It looks like you didn't scrape it all off...
After waxing.. scape it alll off.. You should know when to wax by seeing whitish color on your base, Sorta like it is dry.

IMO it doesn't look dry or worn to me. I may be mistaking but it looks like you have spots you did not completly scape off.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks like excess wax to me as well. The white color is from the excess starting to peel and flake off.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll place a third vote for not getting all the wax off. I'd rescrape if I were you.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah that looks like excess wax to me. Plus slushy early seasons conditions will wear out your wax faster than normal.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Scrape more


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

It is just excess wax, it means you got wax happy. Just scrape it off and you will be ok. The excess wax could slow you down though due to the base somewhat extruding.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

also, just a small detail but if you want to clean your base completely before waxing, you should use a wax remover to get all the old stuff out. One Ball Jay makes some nice citrus stuff from orange oil.


----------



## MtHoodrat (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! I'll make sure and re-scrape


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

instead of buying base cleaner, just do a hot scrape to get all the old wax and dirt outta your board, and then when you're actually waxing, make sure you get all of the wax off and then buff nose to tail


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Yup, excess wax. Nothing to worry about. Just rescrape.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You can deffinately tell from the horizontal cracks in the wax










-slyder


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

There is something else is see from your pictures. The fact that it popped off in a chunk and cracked this way tells me that the wax did not absorb into the base at all, but instead just sat on top of what was already there.

A few things you can do to make sure you get good absorption is to do a good brass brush before waxing, then hot scrape to remove impurities. Don't use a base cleaner, this can dry your base and cause it to not absorb wax. When you heat your wax, make sure that it looks wet for a few inches behind your iron as you move it along. If the wax is turning white again immeidately behind your iron, then you are heating only the wax, and not the base. This means the pores are not opening and allowing the wax to flow in. Move the iron more slowly, or do another pass. Another good practice is to heat, cool, reheat, then scrape throughly and buff or brush.

--buba


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

also keep your other hand on the underside of the board to make sure that your not over heating the board too. That is even worse.

-Slyder


----------

